# Humorous songs from the Renaissance



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Humorous songs from the Renaissance

Orlando di Lassus, primarily remembered as a composer of sacred music, also composed some rather fine (and naughty) secular songs.

The translation (from the Spanish or Portugese, I'm not sure which) included here with the video of his 'Matona, mia cara' is hilarious. I'm not sure how reliable the translation is though.

The scenario is an old one, a randy (and probably drunk) young soldier is trying to get lucky with a young maid.

One of his pick-up lines is - 'Like a Greek and his chicken' - the mind boggles at that one.

*Orlando di Lassus - Matona, mia cara*





Matona, mia cara, ----- My lady, my dear,
Mi folere canzon, ----- I want to sing
Cantar sotto finestra, ----- A song beneath (your) window,
Lantze buon compagnon. ----- (A German) lancer (is a) good companion.
Don, don, don, diri, diri, don, don...

Ti prego m'ascoltare, ----- Please listen to me,
Che mi cantar de bon, ----- Because I sing well,
E mi ti foller bene, ----- And I long for you,
Come greco e capon. ----- Like a Greek and (his) chicken.
Don, don, don, diri, diri, don, don...

Comandar alle cazze, ----- Command me to go hunting,
Cazzar con le falcon, ----- To hunt with my falcon,
Mi ti portar becazze, ----- I'll bring you a woodcock,
Grasse come rognon. ----- As fat as a kidney.
Don, don, don, diri, diri, don, don...

Si mi non saper dire, ----- If I don't know how to say,
Tante belle razon, ----- All the beautiful phrases,
Petrarcha mi non saper, ----- (It's because) I don't know Petrarch,*
Ne fonte d'Helicon. ----- Nor the springs of Helicon.*
Don, don, don,diri, diri, don, don...

Se ti mi foller bene, ----- If you really want me,
Mi non esser poltron, ----- I won't be lazy,
Mi ficcar tutta notte, ----- I will **** all night,
Urtar come monton. ----- Thrusting like a ram.
Don, don, don, diri, diri, don, don...

If anyone knows of any more songs from the same period of a humorous nature, I'd like to hear them.

Best wishes
Metairie road


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

*Orlando di Lassus - The Echo Song*


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Maybe a bit later Renaissance, but John Farmer's "Fair Phyllis" is charming and funny


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I will view this thread after I put the kids to sleep ( usually with a hammer).


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I actually sang Fair Phyllis when I was in a small choir, a few years ago. It was certainly fun.


----------

